

New release of Chatterous (YC W08) - drm237
http://chatterous.wordpress.com/2008/12/04/major-release/

======
blader
Big ups to chatterous, we can't live without it at my company.

~~~
thorax
Same here. Nice work, guys.

------
mrtron
Wow, this really looks great guys. I tried chatterous before but this new
release is a huge leap in usability. I find the workflow a lot more intuitive
now.

Great job at iterating in the right direction. I am finding it really useful
for group chats that I used to do by CC'ing a bunch of people.

------
charlesju
Great service, keep up the good work guys.

------
yuene
Love the new colors! Keep up the good work. =)

------
rokhayakebe
I am not a Chatterous user (although I signed in), but I like that they are
tackling a problem that noone has truly been able to fix yet. Chatterous is a
very promising company.

